# What is the Best Time of Year (in Regards to Weather) to Go to WDW?



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 18, 2008)

What is the best time of year to go to WDW in Florida? I have a hard time in humid weather, and I would not like to be there during Hurricane weather. Any suggestions?  Thank you! 

Is it in humid June ? What about Easter week ?

Thank you!


----------



## lprstn (Sep 18, 2008)

My favorite times is Nov-Apr.


----------



## musical2 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love November, the first two weeks of December, and the first two weeks of May.  The weather is great and the crowds are very manageable.

Bart


----------



## JackandSally79 (Sep 19, 2008)

I like early Dec.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Sep 19, 2008)

We usually go the first or second week of Dec and have good weather,  but last year we checked in on Thanksgiving Day and stayed for 10 days.  We found out that the weather is even better right around Thanksgiving.  It was warmer.  Debby


----------



## moonlightgraham (Sep 20, 2008)

As someone who grew-up in Florida and worked at WDW June will be very humid. It's not as bad as July and August but you're splitting hairs, it'll be bad. Easter week will be fine weather-wise but unbelievably crowded. As most have said on here earlier Nov. thru April will be the best as far as cooler, less humid temps, but just be aware of the various holidays that populate that time period. Personally, I've found January to be the quietest time for the parks and unless there's been a cold front come thru the temps are usually sweater-weather.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Sep 20, 2008)

Our best weather trip was mid Feb.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you to all! I appreciate your responses!  

Dorene


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 20, 2008)

If you want to avoid the heat and humidity, I would go late October thru early May. October and May could be hit or miss with the weather, so consider that shoulder time. Also, if its crowds you are worried about, then go September thru mid-November, second week of January thru End of January.


----------

